# introduceing myself:)



## katheria (Nov 30, 2005)

hi there, 
live in garland,tx and getting back into the hobby after a 8 yr break 
hopefully soon i will be joining the club 
and look forward to meeting everyone 

amy


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Mar 12, 2005)

Welcome, you have found one of the best forums around!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome, Amy!

This month (December) we don't hold our monthly meeting because it coincides with most people's holidays.

The January meeting will probably be very interesting. One of our members has three tanks that he wants all of us to set up during the meeting. There will be a lot to see. Hope you will make it to the meeting - it's the 3-rd Saturday of every month.

--Nikolay


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Amy,

Welcome. I went to last meeting, my first time and really enjoy it. Looking forward to the january meeting.


Pedro


----------

